# Car insurance



## Bradley Minns (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am a bit confused about the whole Car thing here in SA.
What I know,
I know that although I have a job and a SA bank account that I cannot finance a car as I am a temporary resident. I also know that I cant change my UK license for a SA until I'm a permanent resident!

What I dont know is how to insure myself on a car?
Must I just get my partner to insure it and tell them that I will drive as well as we did with her car? Or can I get insurance myself?

If anyone knows of a company that will insure a temp resident with UK License please let me know.

Kind regards,
Bradley


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I've gotten insurance with Auto and General. I have TR.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

You actually can finance a car on a TR. Your loan period won't extend beyond the date on your visa. 

My car is registered to my husband ( TR) through Auto and General. It was easy - set up over the phone.


----------



## Bradley Minns (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you very much guys,
I did find a couple companies in the end. will deffinitely keep Auto and General in mind when I get the car.


----------

